# Ole and Sven (R)



## jimr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ole and Sven were fishing on the Minnesota opener when Sven pulled out
a cigar. Finding he had no matches, he asked Ole for a light.

Ya, shure, I tink I haff a lighter, he replied. Then reaching into
his tackle box, he pulled out a Bic lighter 10 inches long.

Yiminy Cricket! exclaimed Sven, taking the huge Bic Lighter in his
hands.

Vere dit yew git dat monster??
Vell, replied Ole, I got it from my Genie.

You haff a Genie? Sven asked.

Ya, shure. It 's right here in my tackle box, says Ole.

Could I see him?

Ole opens his tackle box and sure enough, out pops the Genie.

Addressing the genie, Sven says, Hey dere! I'm a good friend of your
master.
Vill you grant me vun vish?

Yes, I will, says the Genie.

So Sven asks the Genie for a million bucks.

The Genie disappears back into the tackle box leaving Sven sitting
there, waiting for his million bucks.

Shortly, the sky darkens and is filled with the sound of a million
ducks....flying directly overhead.

Over the roar of the million ducks Sven yells at Ole.

Yumpin' Yimminy, I asked for a million bucks, not a million ducks!

Ole answers, Ya, I forgot to tell yew dat da Genie is hart of
hearing. Do yew really tink I asked for a 10-inch Bic ?


----------



## capt dan (Jun 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha, Dat's a goot von!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 9, 2008)

Good one! I really enjoy the Sven and Ollie jokes. I'm still laughing over the one where they were they were getting together for a little drinking, fighting and sex. The question was what to wear. My ribs are sore. Check the archives.


----------

